# 5,7 & 9 month EHV (EQUINE HERPES) vaccination in pregnant mares



## Gucci_b (12 December 2010)

The vet says's... Pregnant mares should be vaccinated in the 5th, 7th and 9th month of pregnancy. This is very effective in preventing abortion.  But what happens if your mare has a reaction to the 7 months EHV vaccination.


----------



## Irishlife (12 December 2010)

I used the vaccine on all of my mares for two years running as there appeared to be an abortion bubble in the local area. I will continue to use it now.

I have not had any adverse reactions with the vaccine so can't comment, I would be interested in hearing others experience though.  Having seen a season of dead foals (thankfully none of my own but close friends), any additional help a mare can have is worth it.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (12 December 2010)

We Regularly vaccinate 10-12 mares a year with no adverse reactions.We have however had mares that have been slightly sore in there neck but that is just a reaction to the needle and not the vaccine itself.The same reaction people get when they have blood taken and they bruise for a day or two.We usually give a day or two of bute until they are over it.


----------



## tristar (12 December 2010)

i had a mare abort a foal immediately after the second vac at 7 months, too much of a coincidence for me, would never to it again.


----------



## Gucci_b (12 December 2010)

Really..... o great    how long after the vac did your mare abort, what was the signs all was not well


----------



## Aredis (12 December 2010)

When I first looked into this was advised that as our mares are all on yards where horses come on and go off the yard to shows, hunting etc we were at a higher risk of infection. 
Although only a small risk I have had all our in foal mares vaccinated.

If they had been on a private stud with no through traffic then perhaps I would not have had them injected.

You have to take a view of risk.


----------



## Touchwood (12 December 2010)

We have always given EHV vaccines, over the years this has encompassed hundreds of mares.  In all this time, have only ever seen one reaction to the vaccine, and we couldn't prove it - one mare seemed to develop placentitis as a reaction to both the 5 and 7 month vaccine.  She ended up aborting at 8 months although we estimated the size of the feotus at around 5 months.  It could have been coincidental, but she is back in foal this year and won't be having the vaccine, just in case.


----------



## Tempi (13 December 2010)

Bloss didnt have it the first time and shes not had it this time.  My vet said she didnt need to have it as we are on a private yard, he also said there was a risk of abortion in some mares and i didnt want to risk this.


----------



## MrsMagoo (13 December 2010)

I didnt get Star done at advice from vets - vet said didnt need to worry, not sure whether she has been done this time with Sarah?


----------



## Rollin (13 December 2010)

We have a closed yard with few comings and goings.  However, I have a visiting trainer so do vaccinate my i/f mares although my vet tells me I should do the whole yard!!


----------



## rodgerroo (13 December 2010)

Upon my vets advice, we dont vaccinate for EHV.  It does concern me however you have to trust your vet and their assessment of risks etc.


----------



## Laafet (14 December 2010)

Well like pretty much every other stud farm in Newmarket, we do vaccinate for EHV, no question about it. Never had any ill effects and the piece of mind in such a horse dense area is well worth it.


----------



## tristar (14 December 2010)

hi gucci b the mare was vaced one day looked a different shape the next day and the following day she looked as if she was"nt in foal at all, thinking back the foal had prob moved into the birth position and was expulsed the next day.
she already had two normal pregs


----------



## Gucci_b (15 December 2010)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## riversideeu (16 December 2010)

Hi

Yes one of my mares reacted badly to her first injection so the vet said it would be more of a risk to further inject her than the risk of ehv and we never bothered after that.


----------



## Aredis (18 December 2010)

I noticed that most thoroughbred studs require mares are fully vaccinated before arriving to foal. 

Had a chat with my vet who says they work at three thoroughbred studs and all mares are vaccinated. He reccommends it and has not had any problems.


----------



## Laafet (18 December 2010)

Aredis said:



			I noticed that most thoroughbred studs require mares are fully vaccinated before arriving to foal. 

Had a chat with my vet who says they work at three thoroughbred studs and all mares are vaccinated. He reccommends it and has not had any problems.
		
Click to expand...

We most certainly do plus tests for Strangles and if they foal before they come to us to walk-in to the Newmarket stallions, must have a full set of clean swabs. I am shocked sometimes at how little testing/vaccination goes in the general horse population. We even vaccination for Rhodicoccus to save the hassle and heartache.

I got an email update this week of the latest EHV outbreaks, mostly imports and a fair few broodmares aborting and then testing positive and infecting those around them - joy.


----------

